# Father and Son - WIP



## chanda95

Keep in mind - this is rough sketch in..basic idea of where things go and what not. The eyes and mouth are off..I realize that..but this is my base to work from. Detail work is next..


----------



## TerryCurley

This one will be fantastic. Is it hubby with Chris? Are you going to use color on this one?


----------



## chanda95

TerryCurley said:


> This one will be fantastic. Is it hubby with Chris? Are you going to use color on this one?


No - this is a co-worker of mine with his son. No color. He requested graphite so that's what he is getting.


----------



## FanKi

Alredy looking amazing :3

Waiting for next stage!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

This is looking very fine... Actually, it could be me with Aiden on my shoulders...lol

D


----------



## chanda95

Thanks guys! Today's progress. Not much but it's a step forward at least.


----------



## TerryCurley

Great. This picture is so realistic as is all your work.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Love it! Such a happy picture!


----------



## chanda95

Latest installment..


----------



## cjm1972

Great so far, did he ever get his nose back?


----------



## TerryCurley

I love the mischievous look on the boys face. This is going to be a masterpiece.


----------



## leighann

Looks awesome


----------



## Erilia

Love the look in their eyes, nice beginning, and very good shadowing, this picture makes me smile every time I look at it , thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## chanda95

cjm1972 said:


> Great so far, did he ever get his nose back?


LOL! I believe he did!


----------



## chanda95

Thank you all. I wish that I could work faster. I could update but it's not a huge amount done (although it took my entire lunch hour to do that tiny little bit) so I won't until I get farther along. Maybe next week.


----------



## chanda95

Latest update.


----------



## just

This is a delicate piece. Very charming. Good job.


----------



## TerryCurley

WOW it is coming along fantastic!


----------



## Susan Mulno

This is great!


----------



## chanda95

Thanks! I actually got quiet time to work on it! Very happy about that.


----------



## just

Love it! Your client is going to also.


----------



## FanKi

Keep it on! It's going great!


----------



## chanda95

LOL. I showed it to him today and he said I had "mad skills"..so I take it he likes it. 

Started working on the little boy today. Have to fix his mouth but had to stop because lunch hour was over dagnabit.


----------



## chanda95

Started working on the background. I am not a fan of the background in the picture but he wants it put in. It is very "busy" so I think I am going to put it all in and blur it out. Currently the trees and background are fairly sharp, which is fine for the photograph but does not translate well into a drawing.


----------



## just

This is turning into your best work.


----------



## TerryCurley

This is such a wonderful picture. You are smart when it comes to pictures. You know what works and what doesn't. I think blurring out the background just a bit is a good idea. It was just yesterday I was looking at my tiger picture and how I made the bamboo trees in the background so distinct --- I was too uneducated to realize I was taking away from the tiger by doing that. So that's one mistake I have learned from.


----------



## ARTadmin

WOW! This is absolutely amazing. You have some serious talent!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

it's wonderful chanda and it made me kinda teary-eyed 'cause I remember my lovely grandpa letting me ride his shoulders back then..he passed away when I was still in grade school..I miss him so much..so thank you for the wonderful drawing..^^..


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Can't wait to see the finish on this Chanda.. it's working out great!


----------



## chanda95

Thank you guys. I appreciate it. Mine is going slow slow now..I think part of it is that I am being stubborn about the background..just don't like landscapes. Anywho..here it is..background is a major work in progress..it will get better.


----------



## just

Take your time. The background is coming along nicely.


----------



## TerryCurley

You are doing great Chanda, as always.


----------



## Erilia

It's looking really nice :biggrin: I really like the way you're shadowing, very nice, me like :vs_clap:
And still love their expressions, love their eyes :laugh:


----------



## chanda95

Thanks! I got a little more done. The way I figure a little is better than none at all. I still have lots to do on the subjects themselves but if I can get the background knocked out of the way the rest will be pretty simple.


----------



## TerryCurley

It's looking real good so far.


----------



## leighann

Looking awesome


----------



## chanda95

Why do landscapes have to be so time consuming?


----------



## TerryCurley

It's coming along great.


----------



## just

I almost never do a background. Yours is making the picture even better. Love this!


----------



## FanKi

It's looking so good Chanda, magnific!


----------



## Susan Mulno

This is amazing! Love it!


----------



## chanda95

Thanks guys! This is the last update until next week. I have a busy weekend planned and it doesn't include drawing time sad to say.


----------



## TerryCurley

The background is coming out great.


----------



## chanda95

TerryCurley said:


> The background is coming out great.


Thanks! If you only knew how much I hated drawing landscapes and backgrounds..lol. It's terrible how much I dislike it.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

chanda95 said:


> Thanks! If you only knew how much I hated drawing landscapes and backgrounds..lol. It's terrible how much I dislike it.


Must be that the more one hates it the better they draw it...cause it's awesome


----------



## just

But you're so close. This should be expensive. Your art is at its best.


----------



## FanKi

You don't like it, but you are really good at it >.<


----------



## chanda95

Too Kind! Did some more..at the moment just doing tree placement..will refine them a little later...or maybe not..might leave them as they are..


----------



## just

Leaf them like they are.


----------



## TerryCurley

The background trees look fantastic Chanda. I can't imagine what you would change on it.


----------



## soperfect paint

Great job looks beautiful.


----------



## chanda95

Got some art therapy in today! Feels good to be closing in on the background..I still have to a lot to do on it and a lot of additions to make on the people but getting closer and closer now!


----------



## just

Don't overdo the background.


----------



## TerryCurley

The Daddy is going to be so thrilled to get this. It's really wonderful.


----------



## chanda95

just said:


> Don't overdo the background.


I don't plan on it but I see some angles that are off in the shadows that need to be fixed and then finish up those trees..:wink:


----------



## chanda95

TerryCurley said:


> The Daddy is going to be so thrilled to get this. It's really wonderful.


Thanks. I hope so. He hasn't seen it since the early stages.


----------



## Erilia

The background is looking really good ! I'm sure they'll love it ! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

This is looking better every time I see it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## soperfect paint

Great job you have done.Such a nice picture it is.


----------



## chanda95

Thanks guys. I opted to take a break from the background and focus on a couple of things I have been putting off (the hat and his tattoo). Don't ask me what his tattoo is but that is what it looks like.


----------



## TerryCurley

This is coming out amazing!


----------



## chanda95

Well this will probably be my last update until completion. Doesn't look like I did a lot but I am doing detail work so a lot of it isn't real obvious. I am going to finish it up..show him and see if he wants anything else added or changed and then I will share the finished product.


----------



## just

It looks better than perfect. I'm impressed.


----------



## TerryCurley

I agree with Just...this is magnificent.


----------



## chanda95

Thank you both!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Awesome drawing Chanda! Impressive


----------



## chanda95

Thank you! 

I think I am done. I don't want to keep pushing and ruin it. I see one tiny little thing I want to work on but the person requesting has seen it and seems very pleased. Once I get a better picture (this is not a great as it was taken with my cell phone camera) I will post it in my albums and send it away to it's new home.

Then I get to start on another one...:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

This is totally amazing Chanda. Your skills are fantastic.


----------



## FanKi

Now that's stunning! 
No words chanda, excelent.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I always smile when I see this! Such a happy moment and you caught it beautifully!


----------



## chanda95

Thank you! I am happy with how it turned out. I wasn't so sure when he asked me to draw it if I could pull it off. I am pretty proud of myself because I feel this was a tough picture to draw. Of course I always see things that I think need to be done to it but I just told myself that nobody else is going to focus in on those things that I am seeing.


----------



## ARTadmin

chanda95 said:


> Thank you! I am happy with how it turned out. I wasn't so sure when he asked me to draw it if I could pull it off. I am pretty proud of myself because I feel this was a tough picture to draw. Of course I always see things that I think need to be done to it but I just told myself that nobody else is going to focus in on those things that I am seeing.


I think you MORE THAN pulled this off. :vs-kiss:


----------



## chanda95

Cricket VS said:


> I think you MORE THAN pulled this off. :vs-kiss:


Thanks! He picked it up today and seemed very very pleased. :vs_closedeyes:
Let's see what I can do on the next drawing!


----------



## TerryCurley

It's such a good feeling when someone really appreciates your art.


----------



## Jeff

wow alot going on there Chanda. great job!


----------

